# The best role



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I think we can ask for TC member's opinion on which is the best role sung by a given singer.

We can start by the lovely Renée Fleming, and then continue with a few others, or not, depending on the interest of the proposal.

Ms. Fleming has sung a good number of roles, the ones below are my personal selection, but of course members can vote for a different one, if their favourite is not collected here:

*Contessa Almaviva*






*Rusalka*






*Tatyana*






*Rosina*






*Desdemona*






*Susannah*






*Donna Anna*






*Arabella*






*Blanche*






*Marschallin*






*Thaïs*






*Die Gräfin Madeleine*






Personally, I vote for the last one, the Countess from _Capriccio_.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

I love her in most things (practically in everything really) but my vote must go to Rusalka. I guess it's sorta her signature role even though I dislike the production of the one that's on DVD.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I didn't click on your links yet, but based on previous experience, I'd select Tatyana, Arabella, and the Marschallin, but I think Armida (Rossini's) is another one to be added to your list.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

The links are just for completeness, no need to click or review them. We just go and select our favourite Renée's role. But only one.


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Was surprised not to see Manon (I wouldn't have chosen that one, but it'd be in my top 3 or so for her). I vote for the Countess Almaviva


----------



## MAuer (Feb 6, 2011)

I think I'd have to vote for the Marschallin, with Rusalka a close second.


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

I'd go for the Marschallin.


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Contessa Almaviva - 1 
Rusalka - 1
Tatyana
Rosina
Desdemona
Susannah
Donna Anna
Arabella
Blanche
Marschallin - 3 (including my vote)
Thaïs
Die Gräfin Madeleine - 1


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Rusalka for me, I haven't seen her Marschallin yet (UWP), though I imagine it will be amazing.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

rgz said:


> Was surprised not to see Manon (I wouldn't have chosen that one, but it'd be in my top 3 or so for her). I vote for the Countess Almaviva


Fleming's Manon is beautifully sung, it's just strikes me as not a fully convincing vocal portrait, I'm missing the vivacious little minx of the first acts in favour of a much more restrained and savvy character.

Just a matter of taste:


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

schigolch said:


> Fleming's Manon is beautifully sung, it's just strikes me as not a fully convincing vocal portrait, I'm missing the vivacious little minx of the first acts in favour of a much more restrained and savvy character.


Sigh . . . I can still recall the days when *I* was known as "vivacious little minx." _Ah, quelle dommage_!


----------

